# Sugar Snap & Snow Peas



## Number1Sticky (Dec 12, 2011)

Are sugar snap and snow peas ok for rabbits? I was thinking of getting some for my rabbits for Christmas.


----------



## Kizza (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi, sorry no one has replied to you! I would only give them as a treat very sparingly as they arent very good for bunnies.

The odd one or 2 is ok but I wouldnt give them to many


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 19, 2011)

I did try to give them to Fraggles once and she did not care for them. If you wanna do a special treat try some mint leaves. Bunnies love them and a little mint is good for the tummy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 19, 2011)

Ours love them, but they are higher in carbs and sugar, so only use sparingly as a treat/bribe.


----------

